# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Να 'μαστε!!!

## Ρία

Γεια σε όόόόόόλους!!! Είμαι η Σωτηρία κ μου το σύστησε το φόρουμ ο Βαγγέλης.Εεεε..έχω 3 budgies που ,Θεού θέλοντος, θα γίνουν 4! Έχω επίσης 15 καναρινάκια που πολλαπάσιάζονται επικίνδυνα    ::   και 2 πολύύύύ γλυκούλια γκρι κοκατίλ!!! αυτάάάάά!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ομορφη παρεα εχεις!!!
καλως ηρθες και με την πρωτη ευκερια φωτογραφιες τους!!!

----------


## angelfarm

καλως ορισες και καλη διαμονη.....μονο αυτα τα ολιγα εχεις??  ::   ::  
να τα χαιρεσαι ολα ..........και περιμενουμε φωτος.......(τι καναρινια εχεις??)

----------


## tasrek

Ποιός Βαγγέλης; Ο γνωστός moderator Βαγγέλης; Τότε έχεις καλές συστάσεις. "fullyhappy" 

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας και καλά postings στο forum.

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες εσύ και το... πτηνοτροφείο σου!!  ::   Ελπίζουμε να περάσεις όμορφα εδώ μαζί μας! Περιμένουμε φωτό από τα κουκλάκια σου  ::

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχαχα!! ευχαριστω! ναι εννοω τον moderator! αγγελε τι εννοεις "τι καναρινια εχω"?

----------


## vagelis76

Ρία ,Ρια ...Σωτηρία καλώς όρισες και επίσημα!!!!!!!!!!  ::  
Καλή διαμονή που θα την έχεις στο αστεράτο   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  φόρουμ μας!!!!!!!!
Να χαίρεσαι τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια σου και να μας τα παρουσιάσεις γρήγορα στην ανάλογη ενότητα.....
Θα τα λέμε ε?

----------


## Ρία

εννοειται βαγγεληηηηηη!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!  εσυ τα ξερεις πανω κατω τα φτερωτα μου φιλαρακια! θα τα βαλω οσο ποιο γρηγορα μπορω! παντως εχω αποκτησει πολυ καλη γνωμη για το φορουμ κυριε moderator!

----------


## angelfarm

> χαχαχαχαχαχα!! ευχαριστω! ναι εννοω τον moderator! αγγελε τι εννοεις "τι καναρινια εχω"?



αν θες απαντησε μου ανοιγοντας ενα θεμα παρουσιασης των πτηνων σου,στην αντιστοιχηενοτητα  :winky:   :winky:  εννοω τι ρατσα ,γενος ...

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισατε Σωτηρια και φτερωτοι φιλοι της Σωτηριας  ::   ::  
καλη διαμονη να εχετε   ::  
περιμενουμε να δουμε οοοοοολα τα πουλακια σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ρία

τα εβαλα τα πτηνα μου! καναρινια δεν εβαλα! θα τα βαλω καποια στιγμη!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σωτηρία καλώς ήρθες.  ::

----------


## Ρία

ευχαριστω! κατι μου θυμιζει το nickname σου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

όταν το θυμηθείς πες μου  :winky:

----------


## xXx

Καλωσόρισες στη παρέα μας Σωτηρία   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθες Σωτηρία! Και εσύ συντοπίτισσα απο Ρέθυμνο; (το έχω εγώ το κόλλημά μου με αυτή την πόλη...)

----------


## vassilis29

Γεια σου Σωτηρία, καλή διαμονή στο φόρουμ!

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς όρισες Σωτηρία με την Μεγάλη σου παρέα. Καλή διαμονή στο forum   :winky:

----------


## CyberPanos

Καλως ηρθες Σωτηρια σου ευχομαι να περασεις καλα με ολη την καλη παρεα εδω κια να μαθεις αρκετα πραγματα   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Να'το το κοριτσι!!!!!!!!Αντε ποσο καιρο περιμενα να δω ποστ σου!!!(για να μην αναρωτηθειτε οι υπολοιποι, την ξερω κ εγω τη Σωτηρια!)
Ελπιζω να τα λεμε συχνα εδω στην ομορφη κ πανω απ'ολα ησυχη παρεα μας!!!!
Καλως ηρθες κ επισημα!!!  ::

----------


## Ρία

ευχαριστω παιδια!!!!!Ε! βικυ επρεπε να γινει καποτε!! δεν ειμαι απο ρεθυμνο Niva2gr. γιατι ρωτας;;;

----------


## Niva2gr

Είδα οτι σου σύστησε το φόρουμ ο Βαγγέλης και υπέθεσα οτι ίσως να είστε συντοπίτες! Εγώ έζησα 5 χρόνια στο Ρέθυμνο και το θεωρώ σπίτι μου. Γι' αυτό ρώτησα. Αααααχχχ Ρέθυμνο!!!!

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! οχι δεν ειμαι απο ρεθυμνο! απο ναυπλιο ειμαι κ ζω στον πειραια!εχω ακουσει πως ειναι ωραια περιοχη το ρεθυμνο παρολο που δεν τα παω καλα με τους κρητικους!

----------


## Ρία

ε δεν το πιστευω!!! το πρωτο μου ποστ!!!!!! είμαι πολύ συγκινημένη!!!

----------


## xarhs

μολις ειδα το θεμα και την ημερουμηνια λεω που το ξεθαψε...... τωρα καταλαβα...!!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!!! ρε συ δεν το πιστευω!!! ρε παιδιά ο βαγγελης που βρίσκεται;;;

----------


## xarhs

και η nina2gr......... και αυτη χαθηκε...!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

ναι πραγματι!!

----------


## panoss

Καλως μας ήρθες!!!

----------


## Ρία

βρε συ που το ξέθαψες;;; αυτό το είχα γράψει πριν 3 χρόνια

----------


## lefteris13

γεια σου Ρια, καλως ηρθες, καλα να περνας..

----------


## geam

> βρε συ που το ξέθαψες;;; αυτό το είχα γράψει πριν 3 χρόνια



πότε δεν ειναι αργά Σωτη - Ρία!!!!!
καλως ήρθες λοιπόν...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχα!!! ευχαριστώ παιδιά! έστω κ καθυστερημένα!! χαχαχαχαχ 

 :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:

----------

